# KA24E....Remote turbo...



## KenshinDrifter (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey every1! I'm new to this forum, read the posts for a while now though. Just a quick question/thought...How hard would it be to put a remote turbo on a s13? I was just thinking this because it seems like it would be an easier and cheaper install...Here's a link to the only company that I know of that does remote T's... http://www.ststurbo.com/home 

Just a thought, I was thinking of making a setup similar to this for my 240. SO let me know what ya'll think!


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I think it's asking for a great deal of lag in a turbo system and unnecessary when there is plenty of companies that manufacture good products that will do well for your KA.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> I think it's asking for a great deal of lag in a turbo system and unnecessary when there is plenty of companies that manufacture good products that will do well for your KA.


"A remote mounted turbo runs cooler, with no additional lag..." From their site.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for quoting promotional garbage.

Were talking about volume here. You have to fill an extra 10 ft of piping and you don't think it's going to cause lag? All the air that would otherwise be shooting through your intercooler to intake, now has to go through both...all the way in the back of the car where there is little airflow. Times 2 since you have to run piping from both the intake and exhaust manifold.

Take a straw and blow through a 3 foot one...take 10-12 foot one and do the same. Tell me which one has more pressure from the end of the tube. Any time you add length to a pipe it adds more volume that must be filled before you can see any benefit from the turbo being there. Another reason why V mounts are great for drift cars, is that your piping is so short you have quicker throttle response. Same reason a log manifold spools quicker than a equal length.

On a big V6 or V8 maybe but on a 4 cylinder I don't see any chance of it not increasing lag as they don't put out enough air to fill the large amount of volume created in locating it like this.

Creating room for a muffler when your turbo is all the way back there becomes another issue altogether, especially when you are trying to squeeze a cat in there to pass emissions.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I was quoting to try to start a conversation, i know it's promotional BS. But it's allways better to explain why things suck then to just state that they suck. Plus, i'd be worried bout hitting my turbo on the ground lol.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i would just buy a turbo heat wrap and be done wit it. they over exagerate the whole heat thing.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

True that, ever seen a race header after a race?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

My friend had a 16G on a 4G63 with stock FMIC and exhaust. Driving it for 20 minutes made the manifold and exhaust snail red hot.
Blanket = good.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> My friend had a 16G on a 4G63 with stock FMIC and exhaust. Driving it for 20 minutes made the manifold and exhaust snail red hot.
> Blanket = good.


That may mean it's time to free up some flow.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> That may mean it's time to free up some flow.


sure is time for that.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

well about da race header not really, but i have gotten burned by mine and dat shit hurts like a f**ker. but for daily driver shit. getting good protection for the manifolds and turbo is good.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Actually, shame on me for mentioning this before; heat is actually important to a turbo (to a fair extent) because the main way the turbo makes power is as a termal pump, not an air pump, expanding gasses force the turbo to spin, not jus the flow of air. SO cooling down the air before it gets to the turbo just steals power.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

I looked passed that also. thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There is a lot of crap on that site...
Better fuel economy? Less cabin noise? Hmmmm


----------

